
Strange New Ways to Compute (2017) - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/computing/hardware/4-strange-new-ways-to-make-a-computer
======
hokus
I thought about that crosstalk or more like: "how make noise between "to
small" transistors useful?". My gut says we can.

We might have to deal with incorrect results that require repeating the
operation 3+ times. The usefulness (speed) would have to make up for that.

------
rl3
Are fluid or fluid-like substances as an interconnect viable? Idea being you
just chuck your discrete components into some interconnect goo and magic does
the rest.

